# Night Night Bunny = wont eat or potty at night?



## Smileitsshan (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi there 

So I am very new at this posting thing but I think its great and wish I had found this site when I got my first bun bun.

So I am not a new bunny owner I have had two special little friends in the past whom both passed away at 8 years old or so and around the same time. My heart just couldn't to go though that again so soon. so I waited a few years until I found my snolli! Mr Oliver Twist is so special to me I don't know what i would do without his morning kisses (as sloppy as they are):big kiss: 
Anyway what I really wanna know is.... Oliver is the first house bunny I have had my others where outside in a hatch. Oliver has the whole house submitting to his bunny ways. Including my border collies who help him up onto higher surfaces. I have had him for 4 months how after 2 weeks of litter box training I let him out and he has never seen the inside of a cage again. unless by free will which he doesn't do. So he will stay in the sitting room with the dogs most of the day but as soon as it get late and he hears me go shower he will make his way to my bed and wont move off my bed until I get up in the morning. 

MY QUESTION IS.... is it normal that he wont go to the Lou at night? or go have a munch? I mean he has been doing it forever with no issue but I find it weird. Even the only pellets he will pass he will eat straight away. He is a bit of a strange bun as I have never court him eating cables nor couches and chairs but if he finds your books you screwed! He is besotted with any form of paper. in fact he would surely make it his stable diet if I would allow. :wave2

Kind Regards
Shannon and Olli


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 7, 2015)

Each one is different. We've had 37 rescues and some would chew on any wire while others never bothered a darn thing. Commander Bun-Bun would only roam on carpet, not tile or wood flooring. Coal would go any place she could no matter the flooring. Commodore Stockton was the phone cord terror--but, only phone cords. You do need to post this at the chat site though, not really here.


----------



## Smileitsshan (Jan 14, 2015)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Each one is different. We've had 37 rescues and some would chew on any wire while others never bothered a darn thing. Commander Bun-Bun would only roam on carpet, not tile or wood flooring. Coal would go any place she could no matter the flooring. Commodore Stockton was the phone cord terror--but, only phone cords. You do need to post this at the chat site though, not really here.



where is the chat site??:confused2:


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm sure a moderator will move it for you soon. Click on the Forum button and it will show you all the available categories to post in.

You are very very lucky, Ollie seems like such a sweetheart! Unlike dogs, bunnies have no natural inclination to like/spend time with non-bunnies, so you know what he feels for you is true love.  He probably does jump off and go use his litterbox during the night while you're sleeping, and then comes back to be with you. It would be weird if he was really holding in his poos for the whole night.


----------



## Smileitsshan (Jan 14, 2015)

whiskylollipop said:


> I'm sure a moderator will move it for you soon. Click on the Forum button and it will show you all the available categories to post in.
> 
> You are very very lucky, Ollie seems like such a sweetheart! Unlike dogs, bunnies have no natural inclination to like/spend time with non-bunnies, so you know what he feels for you is true love.  He probably does jump off and go use his litterbox during the night while you're sleeping, and then comes back to be with you. It would be weird if he was really holding in his poos for the whole night.



he is such a sweetie but I am considering getting him a friend as I feel I am depriving him of ''BunnyLove'' thank you for letting me know will definitely go have a look.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jan 14, 2015)

Wait! Getting him a friend is tricky business. Bunnies are very territorial and unless you get lucky, bonding two stranger bunnies can take weeks and months of effort, especially since you've given Ollie free run of the house and he likely sees every inch of it as his territory to defend. I would actually recommend that you NOT get a second bunny unless he spends most of the day alone. If he gets plenty of attention from you daily, I would say he doesn't need a bunny friend.

If you are set on rescuing another bun and are prepared to put in the effort to bond them though (and possibly have to house a second bunny separately if it doesn't work out) then by all means go for it.


----------



## Smileitsshan (Jan 15, 2015)

Laura that is my problem Olli has been snuggled every day since i got him. he loves cuddles and now i am going of to Uni. So Olli and I will be moving into a large apartment on a farm (where my horse will be) and he will be pretty much alone from 7 till 3. I find this unfair as at least when one of the family where not home he had the dogs which he loves. Otherwise i had no intent on getting another, but then one of my friends at the spca found a 3 week old orange bunny and he is so cute i have totally fallen in love with him! will do whats best for my little guy. willing to put the effort into the bonding as i have 2 moths to get them settled.


----------



## bright_eyes (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow, I thought I was the only one!

Breezy is convinced she is nocturnal and ever since I have gotten her, she makes so much racket at night that she has to be put away at bedtime into her little carrier. Otherwise, nobody gets any sleep.

We wake up early, so it's not a big deal, but she never potties in there (not even bumbles) and has never eaten when offered food in there.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jan 21, 2015)

Breezy_theBunny said:


> Wow, I thought I was the only one!
> 
> Breezy is convinced she is nocturnal and ever since I have gotten her, she makes so much racket at night that she has to be put away at bedtime into her little carrier. Otherwise, nobody gets any sleep.
> 
> We wake up early, so it's not a big deal, but she never potties in there (not even bumbles) and has never eaten when offered food in there.



Rabbits are diurnal, meaning their most awake and active periods are in the evening and in the morning. They can't help it. Letting them out to run for an hour or two right before your bedtime can tire them out, but for the most part we bunny mamas learn to buy very heavy food bowls and avoid noisy toys so that we won't be awoken by the sound of bored bunnies throwing stuff around in there.

Breezy, I'm a little troubled to hear your bunny spends the night in a pet carrier where she is so uncomfortable that she won't eat or even potty. Not eating and holding poop in for 6-8 hours every day isn't normal or healthy for a bunny, they are designed to be constantly eating and pooping at least every couple of hours. Being cooped up in a small space for that length of time, I'm sure you can imagine, would be quite hellish for you and me. A bunny wouldn't like it either.

I hope there's some way you and Breezy could come to a compromise and solve/minimise the noise problem without locking her up in a carrier every night! Feel free to post pics of your bunny set-up and ask for tips, the forum is here to help. :bunny22:


----------



## bright_eyes (Jan 22, 2015)

whiskylollipop said:


> Rabbits are diurnal, meaning their most awake and active periods are in the evening and in the morning. They can't help it. Letting them out to run for an hour or two right before your bedtime can tire them out, but for the most part we bunny mamas learn to buy very heavy food bowls and avoid noisy toys so that we won't be awoken by the sound of bored bunnies throwing stuff around in there.
> 
> Breezy, I'm a little troubled to hear your bunny spends the night in a pet carrier where she is so uncomfortable that she won't eat or even potty. Not eating and holding poop in for 6-8 hours every day isn't normal or healthy for a bunny, they are designed to be constantly eating and pooping at least every couple of hours. Being cooped up in a small space for that length of time, I'm sure you can imagine, would be quite hellish for you and me. A bunny wouldn't like it either.
> 
> I hope there's some way you and Breezy could come to a compromise and solve/minimise the noise problem without locking her up in a carrier every night! Feel free to post pics of your bunny set-up and ask for tips, the forum is here to help. :bunny22:



She is free to roam and race during most of the day and is plenty active at dawn and dusk, however the loud activity and racing around continues throughout the night with zero breaks until about 5am when she finally calms down.

This arrangement was discussed with a very experienced rabbit veterinarian and has been agreed upon, and I don't particularly appreciate the suggestion that I am negligent or causing my rabbit "hellish" experiences in any way.

I assure you, she is very comfortable in her carrier. I put it down, she hops right in- knows the routine. She has free access to hay in there but chooses not to eat it. With how quiet she is and the few times I have looked into it during the night, she is stretched out snoozing. Completely relaxed, not scared or uncomfortable at all. 

If I put in her x-pen or cage at night (she never does this during the daytime hours) she bites and rips at the bars the whole night long (going to ruin her teeth) and runs around and around in circles. Playing, of course, not from stress.

Thank you for your suggestion, but I am just answering this thread as to what is normal in my household, not asking for unsolicited advice.


----------

